

Show HN: Timepiece - It's not a smart watch, it's making your watch smarter - blaurenceclark
http://timepiece.io/

======
matmann2001
The effect of their demo was obviously faked through video editing, so I'm
curious how the actual implementation will work.

Will they embed some kind of see-through display in the watch glass?

Or will this be some kind of VR/AR where a Google Glass type device
superimposes info on your watchface?

------
carlosdp
How would this work? The screen in the video is clearly video-composited, is
there a prototype or is this actually simply an idea? If so, is it really
"coming soon"?

------
drakaal
This is a watch I might be willing to wear. I hate the cheap look of all the
smart watches. I'm not a Vertu phone kind of guy. I want my phone to be a
phone. But a watch is Jewelry to me, and I want it to look nice. Omega like.
Not necessarily Rolex, I don't like those much, but I want it to look like a
Dress watch.

